# Peanut



## Jana337

Do other speakers of Czech know why we call peanut "burský oříšek/ořech"? I was able to trace the origin of the alternate expression, arašíd. 

Can "burský" be something connected to Boers (and slightly misspelled)? There are some African connections but I am not sure...

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## MindStorm

Hmm.. It's quite clear for me about arašíd-in russian it is called арахис (very similar to the latin name), maybe it's just misspelled somehow. It is also called земляной орех in russia (that's because of it's place of mature).
About burský-i've traced it through some dictionaries, czech and russian, and i think it is highly possible that it is connected with Boers (I've checked out what does it mean, and it fits the nuts' place of origin perfectly)
Hope this could help.


----------



## ytre

maybe this could be of some help?

cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BArov%C3%A9
cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BArsk%C3%A9_v%C3%A1lky


----------



## Jana337

OK, but what does it say about the etymology of burský ořech?

Jana


----------



## ytre

hmm 19th century... Habsburk monarchy... royal nut? Sounds crazy enough ;-)


----------

